# BIG THANK YOU !!!



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Just wanted to say a huge thank you to Dave and the GTR Shop and that I'm very happy my R32 goodie that arrived the other day :thumbsup:

To cut a long story short for other people I'm restoring my R32's interior and one of the bits I ordered was actually for an R33 so obviously sent in error. However it wasn't a problem as I got in touch with Dave, sent the bit back and in return not only received the correct part but its like bloody new !!!

Awesome service.

Tarr very much fankoo :clap:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Just wanted to say a huge thank you to Dave and the GTR Shop and that I'm very happy my R32 goodie that arrived the other day :thumbsup:
> 
> To cut a long story short for other people I'm restoring my R32's interior and one of the bits I ordered was actually for an R33 so obviously sent in error. However it wasn't a problem as I got in touch with Dave, sent the bit back and in return not only received the correct part but its like bloody new !!!
> 
> ...


lots of nice goodies here for you now Chris:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Geezar PM or email me fella with some sort of list or what you had in mind, negotiations can then start, lol!


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

just leave the 33 stuff alone speed san


----------

